# Noob Projector mount question



## hobrawker (Aug 24, 2014)

So here is the deal. I am about to finish my basement and part of that means that i get to finally setup my home theater the way i want it (and how money allows).

I am looking at a short throw projector. I am probably going to go with the BenQ W1080ST. It seems to have decent reviews and in the price range i am looking for. My questions is, does it require an actual short throw mount or will a properly measured regular mount do?

-Rob


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have made mounts for projectors using plexiglass (or wood), and a piece of threaded pipe with a plumbers floor flange attached to the ceiling. They are very cheap, and simple to make and work perfectly as long as your ceiling is level. If it is not level then you will need to make something (or buy) that will give you adjustments to level the projector.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Most projector mounts are very universal and will fit most projectors..
You only need to take into consideration the offset of the projector, the height of your screen and your ceiling height..That will determine whether the mount needs to adjustable for height or just be flush mounted..


----------

